# [Tutorial] Reinigung der Tastatur



## GxGamer (18. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

da ich mal wieder gekleckert habe, wirds mal wieder Zeit meine Tastatur sauber zu machen 
Da ich dies gerne gründlich mache, wollte ich euch einmal zeigen wie das geht, bzw. wie ich das mache.

Die Tastatur im Ausgangsstatus:

Klicken auf eigene Gefahr! 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, so könnte es auch bei euch aussehen!



*Vorbereitung*

Man sollte vor dem Beginn ein Foto der Tastatur machen (oder aus dem Internet holen).
Dann hat man es später beim einsetzen der Tasten bedeutend leichter.

*Erster Schritt*

Der erste Schritt besteht dadrin, die Tastatur von den Tasten zu befreien.
Ein Schlitz-Schraubendreher hat sich dafür als gutes Hilfsmittel herausgestellt. Damit lassen sich die Tasten meist prima heraushebeln.
Man sollte dabei vorsichtig, aber dennoch bestimmt vorgehen. Die Tasten sollen zügig raus, ohne kaputt zu gehen. Je nach Tastatur verhalten sich die Tasten anders. Manche brechen leichter als andere. Deshalb sollte man dort etwas Gefühl an den Tag legen. Damit die Tasten nicht lustig durch die Gegend hüpfen, sollte man sie mit einer Hand festhalten. Auf die Art kann man auch prima erfühlen ob das Material zu brechen droht und man eher an einer anderen Stelle ansetzen sollte.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afkZsBbSVUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sidewinder X4 - Entfernen der Tasten - YouTube​ 
Ein kleiner Tipp zu den Pfeiltasten und den Funktionstasten (F1 - F12):
Wenn ihr Probleme habt diese herauszuhebeln, drückt einfach eine Taste bis zum Anschlag herunter.
Auf die Art gebt ihr dem Schraubendreher etwas Platz um besser die ersten Tasten in dem Block heraus zu hebeln.
Der Rest geht dann auch fast von alleine.

*Zweiter Schritt*

Die Tasten nun alle einzeln zu reinigen, wäre etwas aufwändig. Zum Glück gibt es einen besseren Weg.
Die Tasten steckt  man in einen Stoffbeutel, verknotet diesen anständig (sollte wirklich sehr fest sein) und steckt diesen dann in die Waschmaschine.
Das Kurzprogramm bei 30°C mit ein wenig Waschpulver reicht aus. Die Temperatur und das Waschmittel lösen auch fettigen Schmutz.

*-Keinesfalls über 30°C gehen, das dünne Plastik der Tasten verformt sehr schnell!-*

Nachdem die Tasten sauber sind, befreit man sie aus dem Beutel und lässt sie noch ein paar Minuten trocknen, notfalls kann  man auch etwas trockenpusten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Dritter Schritt*

Während die Waschmaschine sich um die einzelnen Tasten kümmert, befassen wir uns mit der eigentlichen Tastatur.
Der grobe Schmutz wird mit einem Staubsauger abgesaugt. Anschliessend nimmt man sich Küchenpapier und Glasreiniger.
Mit dem angefeuchteten Küchenkrepp wischt man die Tastatur nun schön sauber. Das kann ein Weilchen dauern, wenn man sorgfältig in jede Ecke kommen will.
Am Ende ist es jedem selbst überlassen wann man zufrieden ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Schritt 4*

Die Tasten sind fertig und können eingesetzt werden.
Ich habe sie in diesem Fall doch nochmal alle mit Küchenkrepp abwischen müssen, da der Stoffbeutel doch etwas fusselig war.
Das Einsetzen ist unkompliziert, einfach mit Gefühl in die Halterung drücken.

Lediglich die großen Tasten erfordern etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
Die Metallbügel müssen vor dem Einsetzen in Position gebracht werden, damit sie beim einsetzen korrekt in die Halterung rutschen.

Ganz nebenbei hat man dabei auch noch ein wunderbares Puzzle für zwischendurch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Schritt 5*

Anschliessend sollte man alle Knöpfe auf korrekten Druckpunkt und Widerstand überprüfen.
Gegebenenfalls noch einmal mit einen feuchten Tuch drüber wischen, anschliessen und fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die WASD-Tasten sind abgenutzt, nicht schmutzig 
Ich freue mich wie immer über Feedback, Fragen, Anregungen, Ideen und Wünsche.

Liebe Grüße
GxGamer
*FAQ:*

Funktioniert dies bei jeder Tastatur?
- Ja das funktioniert bei  jeder Tastatur. Jedoch kann es sein, das bei einigen Modellen die Tasten für die Zusatzfunktionen so nicht entfernbar sind.

Es sind ein paar Tasten verschwunden, wo können sie sein?
- Wenn ihr den Stoffbeutel nicht richtig verschlossen habt, könnten sich noch welche in der Maschine befinden. Vielleicht ist auch irgendwo eine heruntergefallen. Es kann auch vorkommen das sich die Metallhaken der grossen Tasten in einem Faden des Beutels verheddern, einfach noch mal in den Beutel schauen.

Reicht es nicht die Tastatur wöchentlich abzusaugen?
- Die Tastatur auf den Bildern wurde regelmässig gesaugt und sah dennoch so aus. Einmal pro Jahr führe ich deshalb immer so eine Reinigung durch.


----------



## RaZZ (21. August 2011)

Nettes Tutorial habe die Sidewinder X6 .  

So für die Zwischenreinigung ist das auch halbwegs zu gebrauchen geht für alle Ritzen  

CyberClean: products

Und ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige  der  ne abgenutzte S Taste hat


----------



## Metalic (8. Mai 2015)

Der Thread hat zwar einen Bart aber das sollte nicht schlimm sein. Gerade heute Morgen schön meine zweite Tasse Kaffee auf der X4 entleert... 
Dann muss die Waschmaschine heute halt nochmal ran.


----------

